# Hi There!



## stickyfingers (Feb 21, 2009)

*Hi me also*

Hi my hubby is one also and I too have made lipbalm and hand balm.... I like it alot.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome to you both.
If your products are half as creative as your user names you will have great success.
Sheri


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome......... It is easy to spend time here that's
for sure.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard. We love company!


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

mizz tecumseh quite enjoys the bees. she is also quite talented with a camera and I am very definitely not.

hope you come to enjoy beekeeping and the forum.


----------



## HubbysHoney (Feb 22, 2009)

Thaank You Everyone for such a warm welcomb!! :lpf:


----------



## stickyfingers (Feb 21, 2009)

*The Welcome*

Thanks for the nice welcome , will look forward to chatting ....Later on.


----------

